# pensacola beach pier cobia



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

there fb account just posted a pic of the first cobia of the season off the pier


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

45.4 lbs


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah its a nice fish! Did not see a weight yet.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Just heard a boat out of Destin is bringing an 80+ fish to the scales!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtjames said:


> there fb account just posted a pic of the first cobia of the season off the pier


Anyway you can link me that. I cant seem to find it


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/gulfpier


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

startzc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/gulfpier


Your link takes me to a Yahoo article about cobia. Did you do that on purpose?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Caddy, What boat is that?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Apparently the 80lber was a cruel April fools joke...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

TheLooney1 said:


> Apparently the 80lber was a cruel April fools joke...


Yeah tell me about it! Some people just got nothing better to do. I'd be fishing right now if I didn't just get my wisdom teeth ripped out.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

So is the pier COBE the real deal?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yea, Thats what I figured.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Snatch it said:


> So is the pier COBE the real deal?


Yes.


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

good looking fish


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

yep, it's real I was there when he caught it...congrats Will!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Snatch it said:


> So is the pier COBE the real deal?


Really? There's a pic, weight, and people confirming it. What more do you need to be so in denial?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Justin618 said:


> Really? There's a pic, weight, and people confirming it. What more do you need to be so in denial?


The reason he is asking is because the 80+ fish I mentioned was an April fools joke


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Caddy Yakker said:


> The reason he is asking is because the 80+ fish I mentioned was an April fools joke


But this has a pic and people Confirming etc


----------

